
YouTube bug results in huge subscriber count losses - sgloutnikov
https://socialblade.com/blog/youtube-subscriber-count-glitch-negative-sub-counts/
======
iopred
The fact that people aren't immediately aware that this is a bug fills me with
sadness.

------
Fej
I wonder which straw will be the last. Google has been treating YouTubers like
garbage. There's no end to the (completely justified) complaints. It's not
frivolous stuff.

Example: sometimes people get seemingly randomly unsubscribed from channels.
No explanation from YouTube for this.

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
> sometimes people get seemingly randomly unsubscribed from channels. No
> explanation from YouTube for this.

I heard the same from a few YouTubers. I cannot say if true or not, but there
are multiple complaints from small and large channels. These YouTubers only
knew this happened because subscribers wondered why videos of those YouTubers
stopped popping up in their feed. When they checked, they found they were
unsubscribed. In one case, the dad of a YouTuber was randomly unsubscribed
from that YouTuber.

As far as I know, YouTube occasionally runs a spammer purge program. They
always claimed no real accounts are affected. But how can they know?

On one side, YouTube tries to foster original content, but how can people
trust them with their livelihood if they constantly have to fight an uphill
battle against YouTube’s purge and ranking algorithms? And if something
happens to you as a small-time YouTuber, you have nowhere to complain at
YouTube.

~~~
Nexxxeh
There is some suspicion that one of the issues at play in the subscribing
issue is a visual/front-end problem.

The already-subscribed user is presented with a "subscribe" button instead of
"unsubscribe". They think they aren't subscribed, click the button, which then
_actually_ unsubscibes the user.

